# Trophy



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a trophy for having the first "like"!! Don't I feel special!! Insert smiley here-the darn smiley icon won't work!   HAHA!! FOUND IT!!! mutters to self.........darn progress....why can't old things just be left alone.........mutters some more........clicks on more smileys for fun......


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2013)

I really like have the "like" button! So many helpful posts, encouraging posts, caring posts... it's nice to be able to kinda say _thank you_. That's how I look at it. I still forget it is there sometimes, but I love the feature!


----------

